# Hair loss round the eyes? Advice ASAP



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Just as it sounds! One of my does is losing hair round her left eye. Apart from that, perfectly healthy and the other two mice with her haven't lost any hair. Is it mites? I just treated them for fleas last week, I don't know if the same stuff would kill mites... If it is mites?

Thank you in advance,
Tanith


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

depends on what you used to treat them with for fleas as to whether or not it would kill mites, the other possible causes are over grooming or ringworms.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As well as the above she could be scratching it out, had an ocd scratching mouse, nothing was physically wrong with him.


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Should I treat for ringworm? And what is the best treatment to use? Thank you for your help.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Athletes foot powder has been used with success for ringworm.


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Great, thanks. Do I just sprinkle/spread some on the affected area?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I would administer it with a cotton bud and dab on the affected and ensure the powder is spread also into surrounding area under the fur.


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, and quick update:
Hair loss round both eyes but nothing else, very little at all hardly noticeable but I'll treat for possible causes in any case. Thanks again.


----------

